# First Black Drum on the fly!



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ran out of Eagle point and hit some of the gas wells with no luck on live bait, we then decided to run up near the Fred Hartmen to do some fishing at a couple other spots, when we got to our second spot, we spotted many reds tailing. So I quickly got my rod together, threw on my wading boots and jumped in the water. After 30 casts right on the reds that were tailing and busting bait I got a hit. After a 10 minute fight on my 9wt I saw a huge black drum surface on the end of my line. We eventually landed the fish but had nothing to measure it with, so any guesses on weight/length? 





































my buddie also caught a nice jack, but was not caught on the fly sadly







headin out


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome . . . Big Ugly

You guys had a great day!!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nice ugly! i would measure your rod from the butt to the top of the handle which is probably around a foot and try to measure by that.im gonna say close to 40in.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats!! That's a pretty big ugly!! Good work.


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

*Schaweeeeet*

Very Nice!


----------



## TexasSaltFlyflinger (Sep 29, 2013)

That's pretty sweet!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow! That's amazing.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

youuuweee, UGLY. Nice catch. I hope you experience many more.


----------

